# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  getting beat up in dreams

## Hermes|

In the past month or so i've had a few dreams in witch i get beaten up. In all of the dreams i never fight back. The pain in the dreams feels pretty damn really also and yesterday i woke up while I was getting beaten up and i had a slight pain in my right side but it went away quickly. Usually when i wake up i say sick lets deild right back into that so i can fight back but during the dream im scared shitless. Is there anyway that i can tell my dream self to stop being a wimp?

----------


## J.D.

Do a "badass" mantra before bed. lol  :wink2:   "I will take no shit from DC's" or something to that effect.

----------


## Higurashi

> Usually when i wake up i say sick lets deild right back into that so i can fight back but during the dream im scared shitless. Is there anyway that i can tell my dream self to stop being a wimp?



In situations like this, I think that it is helpful to let it sink in(while entering and while in the dream) that everything around you really is an illusion. If you recognize that you are in fact in a dream, you should realize that nothing can hurt you. From my Mortal Mist DJ:





> *Spoiler* for _DJ excerpt_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I soon find myself along a road in an unfamiliar neighborhood, and it leads to a highway. It's filled with cars, and I can see that it will be impossible for me to travel across it without getting hurt. I take a deep breath and tell myself that this is only a dream, that nothing is real. I step into the busy road, and I'm right.
> 
> It's like I'm not even there...the cars simply speed through me, and it serves as a reminder that this is not my real body. I run, and in a short while I end up at my school.



If they want to beat you up, let them. *They're not real*...focus on this, and you shouldn't feel a thing. Of course, you have to be willing to take the risk  :wink2: 

How's your dream control? Things aren't so scary if you know that you have the advantage(which of course, you do). Play around with your abilities, see what happens.

----------


## [user-name]

I dont go looking for fights with DC's, but when I have to its usually fun.

----------


## MattS93

dude i always beat the shit out of the DCs that pick fights with me

do you have low self esteem?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Do a "badass" mantra before bed. lol   "I will take no shit from DC's" or something to that effect.



That's a great idea. I would like to add:

Make the mantra positive.  Tell yourself you are a badass. Picture yourself with a certain magic power.

----------


## Darkmatters

Not everything in a dream is generated entirely by your mind... if you wake up with pain in your side and were dreaming of getting beat up, it's possible you actually had pain for some 'real' reason and just wove a dream around it. 

I know because I have back problems... sometimes I get spasms which can be very painful. If it happens while I'm sleeping I always weave some dream around it (in one a giant gorilla picked me up and was squeezing me, almost breaking my back). When I woke up I knew what had happened... I know what it feels like when I have a back spasm. So you might have some physical problem that's causing it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Not everything in a dream is generated entirely by your mind... if you wake up with pain in your side and were dreaming of getting beat up, it's possible you actually had pain for some 'real' reason and just wove a dream around it. 
> 
> I know because I have back problems... sometimes I get spasms which can be very painful. If it happens while I'm sleeping I always weave some dream around it (in one a giant gorilla picked me up and was squeezing me, almost breaking my back). When I woke up I knew what had happened... I know what it feels like when I have a back spasm. So you might have some physical problem that's causing it.



That is a good point. Inversely, our subconscious mind can cause us physical pain, or pleasure.

----------


## Awakening

I see a chance to become lucid more often in these dreams.  :smiley:

----------

